# Cherub 1st Generation Water and Steam knob thread size?



## Kobayashi (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi all, I have a 1st generation Fracino Cherub and wanted to replace the water and steam knobs with wooden ones. I've managed to source different ones with different thread sizes but none specifically for the Cherub.

Might anyone know what the thread sizes are on the 1st generation?

Many thanks.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Get some callipers and measure up, they are only £7 from Amazon


----------



## Kobayashi (Feb 6, 2017)

Cheers for the link Dylan, I just thought, what with so many on here having Cherubs, it'd be quicker to ask here first. The answer I was looking for was M8, M10, or M12.

I did email Fracino, and they can supply the wooden knobs used for the Ariete/Classico which will fit, but at 63 quid each! I can have them made for less than half that. Just need to know the screw thread size to fit.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just measure an existing thread with a rule / tape, you should have no problem differentiating those sixes.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Kobayashi said:


> Cheers for the link Dylan, I just thought, what with so many on here having Cherubs, it'd be quicker to ask here first. The answer I was looking for was M8, M10, or M12.
> 
> I did email Fracino, and they can supply the wooden knobs used for the Ariete/Classico which will fit, but at 63 quid each! I can have them made for less than half that. Just need to know the screw thread size to fit.


Indeed, it's always possible, but the chances of someone with a 1st gen Cherub (as things like threads can change size) who has taken the steam/water taps off and measured the threads also reading this topic is less likely.

As Carajillo said, you should be able to measure that with a ruler, likely quicker than waiting for an answer on here. Alternatively look up an exploded parts diagram, and have a look at the parts that attach to the steam/water nob, the part may well be labelled 'm8 nut'.


----------

